# Underwater Pumpkin Carving Contest



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't miss MBT's annual underwater pumpkin carving contest to benefit the Toys for Tots. Entry fee is one new unwrapped toy.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

We did this in Guam every year at a Local Dive shop there. Very cool!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

2 Days to go! The weather looks like it's gonna be perfect (the Grand Lagoon Yach Club is protected from North / Northwest winds) 
The prizes are stacking up - BC, Reg, Computer, Speargun, Lights, Bags, Wetsuits, Knives, Masks, Fins, and a lot more! 
Don't forget about the raffles and door prizes. 
Spectators are welcome and they can watch from the dock as we carve right below them.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wish I could be there this year. Great event, great people all supporting a great cause!! Doesn't get any better than that. Everyone have fun and be safe! Win while you can I'll be back next year lol....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There's no pre-registration required for the Underwater Pumpkin Carving Contest.
Rules are pretty simple: (this is a summary)
1. No cuts or holes in the pumpkin before you're underwater
2. You can draw on your pumpkin before entering the water
3. NO BLEEDING!
4. You can use whatever tools you want - see rule 3
5. You'll have 1 hour to carve
6. Prizes will be awarded for the Largest, Best, and Ugliest pumpkins, as decided by our panel of guest judges. 

More rules and directions will be discussed Saturday at Noon at the GLYC.

See Ya There!

Jim


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Great turnout!!! Thank You to everyone that came out for the Pumpkin Carving contest this afternoon. Pics coming soon.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Good times! Thanks for putting on another great event! 
For those who missed it, be sure to make it next year. You can win some really nice prizes through the raffle even if your pumpkin doesn't win.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*Great time!*

This was my first time carving a pumpkin underwater and it was fun! My pumpkin came back up with a surprise in it!









A Gold Fish tank!










Lane and Aprils awesome Shark! Killer detail for an underwater pumpkin!









Their pumpkin at night!


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

shark is cool!


----------

